# Feiya Embroidery machine



## Friday's

Has anyone heard good - bad or anything on this machine. Found a 4 head for almost nothing and just wondering if I should take the chance. Heard most Tajima parts will fit the machine. Any info would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Friday's

Nothing at all..... anyone...


----------



## mumskids

I have a meistergram 1200xp and it recently broke down and the parts for this machine were from Feiya and if you go to their web site you will find that Tajima has a lawsuit pending against them,and they are not doing any business in the usa, as for the machine itself they do run well I actually love the way the hats stitch out. When puschasing any machine new or used look for service and support.Good luck


----------



## lavenderfield

Feiya might be a very bad idea. Tajima won a HUGE lawsuit on a number of counts so although the technology might be good(pirated) the customer support will be very iffy. Look at SWF for relatively inexpensive and good quality and reliability. I ahve a Barudan but if I were to expand I might spring for the SWF.
sincerely,
susan


----------



## EmbDTG guy

So did you find out anymore info on that Feiya?? I did also hear that Tajima had won a big lawsuit against Feiya, but I was not sure what that would mean for their customers.

Best Regards,
Emb DTG Guy


----------



## lavenderfield

I don't know what the results will be for the Feiya buyers but I'm glad I am not one of them. Tajima has taken out multiple page ads in the trade magazines detailing much of the saga. At one time David of Feiya (formerly of Tajima) was part of the Embriodery List and at the time seemed quite confident that the feiya would win out. I saw him at the ISS show in 2006 but haven's seen him since nor heard from him.
Susan


----------



## KeithHowland

Feiya has lost their lawsuit with Tajima,but has since modified their equipment to resolve those issues.
Their dealers are still supportining machines of all brands and are very competitivley priced.


----------



## lavenderfield

I'm glad to hear Feiya is making it. It seemed like some energetic people willing to take the risk and I am glad things may be working out for them.
Susan


----------



## TomandBunny

I just picked up a FEIYA 805474-1 and it works awesome. 

I have a question though, I can not figure out how to flip the logo (rotate ) for hats. Anyone have any ideas or know how to do it?


----------



## ikkuh

Rotate it in your software.


----------



## anthonyckm

hi i am from malaysia i am a feiya supplier try pressing the P button at your keypad controller, the P will change to b or d after a few press.


----------



## christinee78

I own a small embroidery business in France. I work with a single head feiya 15 colors and I find it very good value for money. I have a few issues with caps (but most people have with other brands as well!).


----------



## anthonyckm

christinee78 said:


> I own a small embroidery business in France. I work with a single head feiya 15 colors and I find it very good value for money. I have a few issues with caps (but most people have with other brands as well!).


i am a feiya technician in malaysia for 9years, what would be the problem on caps u might be facing, perhaps i might be able to help.


----------



## Sath

Machine is decent (think of it as cheap manufacturing). Was shipped with used ugly table (claimed it's new), and broken screw on cap frame (took them 1 month to replace). Additionally, from time to time, the machine locks itself and you keep getting error messages that main shaft is not in possition (problem might take a while to figure out how to solve it if you don't know how the machine works, as in their manual there are no steps how to tackle this issue).

However the support quality is iffy, you wouldn't want to get involved in such tasks as it will such the life right out of you. (see above 1 month time wasted to replace cap, software problems not solved, little things like this) They are all jolly good friends untill you make the payment, once that is done, flip mode to arch enemy.

In UK they bundle a subpar software which has a mind of it's own when it exports to the format supported for this machine (stitching points, thread angles are no where what you see on the screen before sending it to the machine). If you are lucky enough to start using the software as we did, and find out these issues, you're going to have a bad time as the software is non refundable once activated - you've just lost £700ish in case you wish to return it.

If you dare to refuse their training, you will be "marked" as inexperienced, even though they don't know your background, and for every support email you send, the main respose will be "we've offered you training, these things happens because you don't have experience." even though issues are not related whatsoever.

So I would advise to check more reviews before investing with them. As my above rant might not be what other people have experienced (I sure hope so, otherwise these guys will go out of business soon).


----------



## Crankbox

Sath said:


> Machine is decent (think of it as cheap manufacturing). Was shipped with used ugly table (claimed it's new), and broken screw on cap frame (took them 1 month to replace). Additionally, from time to time, the machine locks itself and you keep getting error messages that main shaft is not in possition (problem might take a while to figure out how to solve it if you don't know how the machine works, as in their manual there are no steps how to tackle this issue).
> 
> However the support quality is iffy, you wouldn't want to get involved in such tasks as it will such the life right out of you. (see above 1 month time wasted to replace cap, software problems not solved, little things like this) They are all jolly good friends untill you make the payment, once that is done, flip mode to arch enemy.
> 
> In UK they bundle a subpar software which has a mind of it's own when it exports to the format supported for this machine (stitching points, thread angles are no where what you see on the screen before sending it to the machine). If you are lucky enough to start using the software as we did, and find out these issues, you're going to have a bad time as the software is non refundable once activated - you've just lost £700ish in case you wish to return it.
> 
> If you dare to refuse their training, you will be "marked" as inexperienced, even though they don't know your background, and for every support email you send, the main respose will be "we've offered you training, these things happens because you don't have experience." even though issues are not related whatsoever.
> 
> So I would advise to check more reviews before investing with them. As my above rant might not be what other people have experienced (I sure hope so, otherwise these guys will go out of business soon).


 


I have question how to fix that problem when machine says main motor overtime and she cant find 100degree ? but not all the time just some times ?
I have 4head Feiya 1204
Thanks


----------



## apparelmasters1

*****AVOID AT ALL COSTS*****

STEAR WELL CLEAR OF ACE-FEIYA or anything from ACE International Direct or anything to do with Apparel Craft Equipment (ACE) Ltd.

They are based in Swadlincote, Derbyshire UK, they are the UK Middle man for FEIYA.

Ive had nothing but bad luck with this company. I purchased 2 machines off of them on the 14th December 2015. I did not receive the machines until 4th March 2016. Many many excuses given, delays after delays, bull**** after bull****.

It was not until I approached them at the Printwear and promotions 2016 exhibitions that i was able to get anything sorted as i confronted them face to face. I was promised by Joy Liggins (The Director) that she would re-imburse me for the hire of the Fork Lift Truck, and to this date I've not seen a panel back from them. they are even ignoring Debt Collection Letters from Solicitors.

Its now October 2016 and I'm still waiting for them to finish off the order. Email have been ignored, letters have been ignored.

The machine that i paid for BRAND NEW was one of the machines on display at the exhibition i have photographic proof that the machine that they delivered to me, was on show at the exhibition.

They are nothing but a sham company. I would not bother with them in anyway shape or form.

You will be better putting your money in the toilet and pulling the flush and waving good-bye to your money.

You have been warned.


----------



## mrscarbery

apparelmasters1 said:


> *****AVOID AT ALL COSTS*****
> 
> STEAR WELL CLEAR OF ACE-FEIYA or anything from ACE International Direct or anything to do with Apparel Craft Equipment (ACE) Ltd.
> 
> They are based in Swadlincote, Derbyshire UK, they are the UK Middle man for FEIYA.
> 
> Ive had nothing but bad luck with this company. I purchased 2 machines off of them on the 14th December 2015. I did not receive the machines until 4th March 2016. Many many excuses given, delays after delays, bull**** after bull****.
> 
> It was not until I approached them at the Printwear and promotions 2016 exhibitions that i was able to get anything sorted as i confronted them face to face. I was promised by Joy Liggins (The Director) that she would re-imburse me for the hire of the Fork Lift Truck, and to this date I've not seen a panel back from them. they are even ignoring Debt Collection Letters from Solicitors.
> 
> Its now October 2016 and I'm still waiting for them to finish off the order. Email have been ignored, letters have been ignored.
> 
> The machine that i paid for BRAND NEW was one of the machines on display at the exhibition i have photographic proof that the machine that they delivered to me, was on show at the exhibition.
> 
> They are nothing but a sham company. I would not bother with them in anyway shape or form.
> 
> You will be better putting your money in the toilet and pulling the flush and waving good-bye to your money.
> 
> You have been warned.


Hi ApparelMasters1,

I am so sorry you've had similar dealings with this company as I've had. It's appalling how we've been treated. I really hope your solicitor can help.


----------



## lorerodri

Here in Dominican Republic, more than 15 machines have been sold so far, but im not sure if they are a good machine.


----------



## scoobylyn

Dreadful company Ace International. If you get a good feiya you're lucky most don't. Company are more than dodgy, they'll come out to fix the machine then say it needs to go back to the workshop and they'll hold ransom until you pay for mysterious things wrong. You get what you pay for with those machines. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------

